# [Forscherliga] Sub Divo sucht neue nette Mitglieder. (Horde)



## Tooxy (5. Juli 2007)

Gilde. Sub Dibo
Realm:  Forscherliega
Fraktion: Horde
Gilden-HP: Sub Divo
Gilden-Forum: Sub Divo 
Teamspeak: 2 x vorhanden


Ich grüße Euch Helden von Azaroth,

die Sub Divos suchen wieder nach neuen Mitgliedern, die einen Platz suchen, wo sie sich zum gelegendlichen Spielen niederlassen können. 
Bei uns sind alle jene Willkommen, die nicht die Zeit haben, nur zu Raiden oder jeden Abend eine andere Instanz beizuwohnen.

Etwas zu uns:

Die Gilde entstand aus der Not heraus. 
Irgendwo musste es doch einen Platz für Gelegenheitsspieler geben, die trotz Beruf, Familie oder sonstige private Verpflichtungen,
gerne Abends eine Runde WoW zocken wollen und das mit Leuten, die ebenso entspannt an die Sache rangehen und verstehen was es heißt nicht immer Zeit zu haben. 

Die Lösung hieß,.....selbermachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den letzten 15 Monaten, wurde ein Platz geschaffen, der einem Spieler ermöglicht, die Gemeinschaft einer Gilde zu genießen, ohne täglich
anwesend sein zu müssen. 

Wir spielen frei nach dem Motto: "Jeder kann, aber keiner muss" =) 

Ihr solltet über 20 sein und WOW als das ansehen, was es ist, - ein Spiel und einfach nur Spass daran haben.
Neben dem Forum ist auch ein Teamspeakserver vorhanden, wo man sich ebenfalls austauschen oder verabreden bzw. zusammen spielen kann.

Wenn ihr Euch für Sub Divo interessiert oder Euch angesprochen fühlt, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite vorbei, die ihr unter Sub Divo Forum findet.

Ihr könnte uns auch Ingame anflüstern.....einfach Tooxy/Quoka, Waldzorn oder Maro anhauen =)

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mögen Euch die Geister stets leiten.
Tooxy


----------



## Tooxy (22. August 2007)

Zur Zeit suchen wir verstärkt Magier und Priester, aber auch alle anderen Klassen können sich weiterhin bei uns bewerben.

Greetz
Toox


----------



## Absimilard (24. August 2007)

Tooxy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit suchen wir verstärkt Magier und Priester, aber auch alle anderen Klassen können sich weiterhin bei uns bewerben.
> 
> Greetz
> Toox




Hört sich ja gut an. Habt Ihr Beschränkungen bei der Aufnahme bezügliche Levels?


----------



## skyshooter (29. August 2007)

Absimilard schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an. Habt Ihr Beschränkungen bei der Aufnahme bezügliche Levels?



Grüße Absimilard,
wir haben in diesem Sinne keine Beschränkung was den Levelbereich bei der Aufnahme neuer Spieler angeht. Also nix mit: "Du musst erst Lvl 20 erreichen um aufgenommen zu werden!".
Die einzige Sache ist, dass wir möglichst versuchen wollen keine "Karteileichen" in der Gilde zu haben. Das bedeutet, dass du deine Chars in der Gilde auch spielen solltest! 
Wir haben uns so geeinigt, dass wir pro Char der das Lvl 50 erreicht hat einen Twink in die Gilde holen können.

Mfg, Skyshooter (aka Maro)


----------



## Absimilard (29. August 2007)

skyshooter schrieb:


> Grüße Absimilard,
> wir haben in diesem Sinne keine Beschränkung was den Levelbereich bei der Aufnahme neuer Spieler angeht. Also nix mit: "Du musst erst Lvl 20 erreichen um aufgenommen zu werden!".
> Die einzige Sache ist, dass wir möglichst versuchen wollen keine "Karteileichen" in der Gilde zu haben. Das bedeutet, dass du deine Chars in der Gilde auch spielen solltest!
> Wir haben uns so geeinigt, dass wir pro Char der das Lvl 50 erreicht hat einen Twink in die Gilde holen können.
> ...



Ich hab im Moment wegen Job net soviel Zeit zum spielen. Ich kann 2-3x die Woche für ne Stunde, zwei on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das ok?


----------



## skyshooter (30. August 2007)

Absimilard schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment wegen Job net soviel Zeit zum spielen. Ich kann 2-3x die Woche für ne Stunde, zwei on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aufgrund dessen, dass wir eine Plattform für Gelegenheitsspieler bieten wollen würde das schon klappen.
Meld dich doch einfach mal ingame bei Tooxy, Waldzorn oder mir (Maro).

Gruß, Skyshooter (aka Maro)


----------



## Tooxy (10. September 2007)

Weiterhin suchen wir noch geeignete Priester, denn heilende Hände haben wir zur Zeit nur in Dudu Form. Druiden sind zwar tolle Heiler, aber Priester haben dennoch ihre eigenen Vorzüge (Shackl, fear etc.).

Daher meldet Euch ihr Priester =)


----------

